# Hatch Strut disconnected - 2014



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

One of the hatch struts on my 2014 came loose where it connects to the hatch itself. Strut fell and cracked tail light housing.
Fortunately covered by warranty for strut and light.
Has this happened to anyone? Dealership says never saw one come loose before.


----------

